
canvg: JavaScript SVG Parser and Renderer on Canvas - gabelerner
https://github.com/canvg/canvg
======
gabelerner
Hey all! The first commit is almost 10 years old now but many are still
finding a use case for our canvg library, which takes an svg string and
renders it on a canvas. We just released v3 which is a complete rewrite in
TypeScript and support for OffscreenCanvas as well as unifying the node and
browser side. Would love to hear any feedback or questions!

